# Mensajes privados



## Miguelillo 87

¿Qué pasa cuando se te acabn tus 100 PM, se te renuevan por tiempo o por número de posts  o simplemente ya no puedas mandar?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DearPrudence

No, no puedes mandar (o recibir) otros mensajes si acabas 100 PM ... Lo que no es mucho de verdad.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> No, no puedes mandar (o recibir) otros mensajes si acabas 100 PM ... Lo que no es mucho de verdad.


Sí de hacho no sé como le hacen lso súper seniors member para administrar sus PM's ¿Cómo después de tanto tiempo no se los han acabado? Ahora tampoco ¡¡¡¡¡recibir!!!!!! ¿Porqué? entonces si alguin me quiere enviar un agradecimienot o una pregunta "confidencial" nunca lo podré recibir ¡¡¡¡¡después de que me los acabe!!!!


----------



## Eugin

No desesperes, Miguelillo!!! jajaj!!!

Siempre tienes la opción de guardarlos en tu computadora, en el formato que prefieras. Tienes que ir abajo, en la parte de "Move to folder" y ahí eliges la opción de "Guardar como/ Download as" y ya los tenés bajados en tu compu!!

¡Suerte!!

P.D. yo tengo seteadas las preferencias del foro en inglés...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Eugin said:
			
		

> No desesperes, Miguelillo!!! jajaj!!!
> 
> Siempre tienes la opción de guardarlos en tu computadora, en el formato que prefieras. Tienes que ir abajo, en la parte de "Move to folder" y ahí eliges la opción de "Guardar como/ Download as" y ya los tenés bajados en tu compu!!
> 
> ¡Suerte!!
> 
> P.D. yo tengo seteadas las preferencias del foro en inglés...


Pero con eso me devuelven mis mensajes, pues según yo ¡¡¡no!!!! A lo que me refiero es que si me acabo los 100 no hay menera de volver a tener 50 u otra vez los 100 sino se acaban y ya, es ¿cierto?


----------



## AndREA22

Hola Miguelilli, es como el correo electrónico donde hay un limite en la capacidad para almacenar correos, simplemente llegas a ese límite y tienes que borrarlos para obtener espacio y así puedes serguir recibiendo y enviando correos, por eso la opción que te ha dado Eugin es la mejor si no quieres perder tus mensajes, simplemente guardalos en el disco duro de tu computadora.


----------



## natasha2000

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pero con eso me devuelven mis mensajes, pues según yo ¡¡¡no!!!! A lo que me refiero es que si me acabo los 100 no hay menera de volver a tener 50 u otra vez los 100 sino se acaban y ya, es ¿cierto?


 
Ay,Miguelillo, no seas llorón, jajajja 
Si los borras, o guardas en tu ordenador, vuelves a tener espacio para nuevos 100.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Miguelillo.

Para liberar capacidad en tu buzón de PMs debes borrar los que no desees o guardar los más importantes.

Acude a tu buzón y al final de la página donde está el listado de mensajes en tu "inbox" aparece:
Download all Private Messages as :
XML | CSV | Text​Elige la alternativa que más te convenga y descárgalos a tu computadora/ordenador.
Una vez 'bajas' los mensajes, puedes eliminarlos de tu buzón (tanto los que están en el "inbox" como en "sent messages") y comenzar desde cero.
Descargar los mensajes con cierta regularidad te ayudará a manejar mejor tu buzón. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchísimas  gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya pude hacerlo


----------

